# Toro Model Year 2018 .. Snowmaster 724QXE



## PJS1 (Apr 15, 2017)

I decided I will buy a Snowmaster 724QXE when the new builds become available. I very much appreciate everyones' guidance on this. When I looked at the 724QXE (model 36002) on the Toro Master Partsviewer, it shows a 2016, 2017, and 2018 model. I assume the 2018 model is what is being built now or soon to be built for sale starting late summer or fall, so I'd want one with a 2018 S/N 402082000 or higher. Does this sound right as I think this is the 3rd year they've offered this model ... what they label as a 2018 model is what they build now in 2017 through whenever they finish production for this model year? I'm thinking to purchase a recently made unit vs one from last seasons stock in case they made any design tweaks. Thanks


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

sounds right, new models probably won't come out until late August or September I'd guess


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Is there a significant difference in price for the 824 vs 724? If not I'd much rather get the 824 model......


----------



## PJS1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks to all.

The 824QXE is about $100 more than the 724QXE. The 724QXE is $749. I was debating whether it was worth the extra $100 for the bigger engine but based on others reviews it seems the 724QXE would be more than adequate. I live in the general Philadelphia area and have a relatively flat driveway although relatively long. My only concern with what I buy is if will still do good when the new is wet/heavy and how it does at the end of the driveway.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

For $100 more I'd get the 8. I buy and recondition snowblowers for sale​, have 5, 5.5, 6.5, 8, 9, 10, several of most. Though I like the lightness of the 5, all are for sale but plan to keep the 9 & 10. The 9 & 10 are bulky but those are the ones I prefer to keep and use. I'm in NJ and can get less snow than Philadelphia.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

PJS1 said:


> My only concern with what I buy is if will still do good when the new is wet/heavy.


Here is where you'll appreciate the extra hp and forget about the extra $100..... :smiley-confused009:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I would get the 8 also and make sure the machine you buy is the model year you want cause some dealers will sell you a leftover if they have them in stock. it's new but not the current year. most likely left over from last year


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

I would get the 8 series. Where I work we sell all the Toro line. The 8 series usually sells first only being few dollars more.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I myself really don't see the big deal if it is a 17 or 18 model year. because the 18's will have left over parts from 16 or 17. I got a 93 model year and it has 91 and 92 year parts on it.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Vitreous (Feb 10, 2016)

While nobody ever wanted less power, I can say the 724 is perfectly fine. The issue is not a lack of horsepower for doing the end of driveway, it's that these snowblowers are not ice-chewers. If you get into the hard stuff you need to chop it with a shovel first, then blow it with the blower. I sprayed mine down this year with the Dupont Snow & Ice product (https://www.walmart.com/ip/DuPont-Snow-and-Ice-with-Teflon/41426636) and it never once clogged or gave me an issue. Best stuff ever.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Vitreous said:


> I sprayed mine down this year with the Dupont Snow & Ice product (https://www.walmart.com/ip/DuPont-Snow-and-Ice-with-Teflon/41426636) and it never once clogged or gave me an issue. Best stuff ever.


I agree with Joe, this stuff works great. Back in March I was lucky enough to find six cans in the clearance department for 50 cents a can.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Now


----------

